# نسألكم الدعاء ﻷحد أبنائي و أبناء قسم بحرية



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (1 يونيو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * 


*وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ ۞ فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ۞ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ*
*انا لله و انا اليه راجعون*
بقلوب خاشعة راضية بقضاء الله و أدبا مع الهادي سبحانه و تعالى و أن له أن يرد هديته حيثما شاء و يقينا في قوله سبحانه و تعالى "وَلَدَارُ الْآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ” و "وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِلْأَبْرَارِ "
نحتسب عند الرحمن من نحسبه -و لا نزكي على الله أحدا- أحد أطهر و أذكى و أزكى أبناء قسم الهندسة البحرية-هندسة اﻷسكندرية  
*المهندس أحمد صابر كمال الشهاوي **(**دفعة **2009)*
*اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و تجاوز عنه و نقه من الذنوب و الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب اﻷبيض من الدنس اللهم و برحمتك أدخله الفردوس اﻷعلى بلا عذاب و لا عتاب و لا حساب**. **اللهم تقبله شهيدا في سبيلك و افرغ علينا صبرنا و ثبتنا الى أن نلقاه و أنت عنا راض**. **اللهم اجعله صفيا و حبيبا و جليسا للحبيب محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في أعلى جنان الخلد**. **اللهم انا نقسم عليك بك يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين يا رجاء المؤمنين باسمك اﻷعظم الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت و اذا سئلت به أعطيت و اذا استرحمت به رحمت بأنا نشهد أنك اﻷحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد ألا تخزنا فيه أبدا و أن تدخله فيمن يصدق فيهم قولك الكريم **"*وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولئكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ ۚ وَحَسُنَ أُلئكَ رَفِيقًا" “إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ الرحمن وُدًّا" “فَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِرَبِّهِ فَلَا يَخَافُ بَخْسًا وَلَا رَهَقًا” و زده اللهم تمام الخير و العفو و المعافاة من فضلك العظيم أنت اللهم شفيعه قبل كل شفيع. اقرؤه منا السلام و أخبره أنه سيظل في قلوبنا و انا ان شاء الله به للاحقون. ان العين لتدمع و ان القلب ليخشع و انا لفراقك أحمد لمحزونون -و لا نقول الا ما يرضي ربنا :إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
و ليتعظ القارئون اذا كان الطاهر يغادرها بغته فهل سينذر الله الظالمين!!!
إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ ءاَتِيَةٌ أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا لِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَى فَلاَ يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَنْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِهَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَتَرْدَى


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يونيو 2011)

لا الله الا الله .. غفر الله له ورحمة الله عليه واتيك ب الصبر والسلون والله خير غفور رحيم لقد اشعر بدنى واهتز قلبى للمهندس الغالى ابن الغالى احمد صابر كمال ..قد يكون الحزن لبعض الوقت والكرب والهم لبعض الوقت ولكن الرجاء فى الله سبحانه وتعالى اكثر بكثير من الحزن والبكاء..
نسأل الله تعالى ان يخفف عن الوالد والوالده .. وان يرحمنا جميعا ..

مهندس / ماهر


----------



## دعيج (4 يونيو 2011)

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و تجاوز عنه و نقه من الذنوب و الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب اﻷبيض من الدنس اللهم و برحمتك أدخله الفردوس اﻷعلى بلا عذاب و لا عتاب و لا حساب

عظم الله اجركم ,,,


----------



## الملاحظ الصغير (4 يونيو 2011)

الى اخى السيد والد الشهيد احمد كمال رحمه الله وغفر له واسكنهو فسيح جناته 
اعظم الله اجرك والهمك الصبر على فراقه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamadasuez (2 أكتوبر 2011)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون. اسكنه الله فسيح جناته واللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و تجاوز عنه و نقه من الذنوب و الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب اﻷبيض من الدنس


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (21 مايو 2012)

*عام مضى و القلب مشتاق جريح*

الحمد لله اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين​

مضى أمس عام كامل على موت ابني أحمد رحمه الله أسألكم الدعاء له بأن يكون الله أبدله خيرا من هذه الدنيا و ما فيها و أن يدخله فيمن قال فيهم سبحانه و تعالى: و ما عند الله خير للأبرار


----------



## engmsalim (22 مايو 2012)

رحمه الله وادخله فسيح جناته وجعل قبره روضة من روضات الجنة


----------



## الماسة الحساسة (23 مايو 2012)

:55:
​ اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و تجاوز عنه و نقه من الذنوب و الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب اﻷبيض من الدنس اللهم و برحمتك أدخله الفردوس اﻷعلى بلا عذاب و لا عتاب و لا حساب
الللهم اميييييين

​


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ترى من لا زال يذكرك سواي يا بني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ترى من سيظل يذكرك بعد أن أموت يا بني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ترى متى الله الرؤوف الرحيم يرحم شوقي إليك و يجمعنا على خير يا بني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

امين يارب العالمين امين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمين امين يارب العالمين امين يارب العالمين امين يارب العالمين امين يارب العالمين امين يارب العالمين امين يارب العالمين امين يارب العالمين امين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمينامين يارب العالمين


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (16 نوفمبر 2012)

شهيدا في سبيل الله قال:


> ترى من لا زال يذكرك سواي يا بني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ترى من سيظل يذكرك بعد أن أموت يا بني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ترى متى الله الرؤوف الرحيم يرحم شوقي إليك و يجمعنا على خير يا بني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اللهم أفرغ على قلبي صبرا


----------



## marine designer (16 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اغفر لة وارحمة وادخلة فسيح جناتك


----------



## مهاجر (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عظم الله أجرك في مصيبتك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الوالد الكريم ... والد زميلنا في مهنة الهندسة المهندس أحمد صابر كمال الشهاوي ... يرحمه الله ويغفر له ... أمين

والدنا الكريم آلمني ما قرأت وأنا في أشد الأسف عن تأخري في تعزيتك في مصابك.

والدي ادعوك بما دعانا به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصبر والدعاء له، وليس هناك شك ان وجودك في الدنيا ودعائك له خيراً لك وله من ملاقته والإجتماع به والله أعلم.

أسري عنك بما نحب جميعاً أن نسمعه وقت المصيبة:

قال الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم: {فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين جزاء بما كانوا يعملون} [السجدة: 17]. ... 

وقال الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم: {ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين * الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون * أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون} [البقرة: 155 - 157]


وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث القدسي: (إذا مات ولد العبد، قال الله لملائكته: قبضتم ولد عبدي؟ ... قبضتم ثمرة فؤاده ؟ فيقولون : نعم , فيقول : فماذا قال عبدي ؟ فيقولون : حمدك واسترجع , فيقول الله تعالي : ابنوا لعبدي بيتا في الجنة وسموه بيت الحمد) [الترمذي]. ... 

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن في الجنة لشجرة يسير الراكب في ظلها مائة عام، واقرءوا إن شئتم: {وظل ممدود}) [الحديث رواه البخاري].

والدي الكريم: تذكرك لإبنك ورثائه على الملأ لهو دليل على محبة عظيمة ... احسن الله عزائك في مصابك، إستعن بالله وأصبر وأدعو له وأكثر من الحمد لله والشكر له والإسترجاع ... قل إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون. توكل على الله ... اتجه لتربية أبنائك جعل الله فيهم بعض العوض عن مصابك وفراقك لولدك المهندس أحمـــــــــــد.

في أمان الله

ودمت بخير 

وتقبل تعازي جميع فريق العمل في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

أخوك
أبو محمد




شهيدا في سبيل الله قال:


> ترى من لا زال يذكرك سواي يا بني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ترى من سيظل يذكرك بعد أن أموت يا بني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ترى متى الله الرؤوف الرحيم يرحم شوقي إليك و يجمعنا على خير يا بني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





شهيدا في سبيل الله قال:


> اللهم أفرغ على قلبي صبرا


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير جزاء و حفظكم من كل سوء و لا أراكم الله مكروها في عزيز لديكم و نسألكم الدعاء*

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته أيها الابن الفاضل
جزاكم الله خير جزاء و حفظكم من كل سوء و لا أراكم الله مكروها في عزيز لديكم و نسألكم الدعاء



مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ الوالد الكريم ... والد زميلنا في مهنة الهندسة المهندس أحمد صابر كمال الشهاوي ... يرحمه الله ويغفر له ... أمين
> 
> ...


----------



## مهاجر (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون*

السلام عليكم

أخي ابو أحمد هل فقدت ايضاً ابناء لك غير أحمد.

إن كان الوضع كذلك فأبشر بالخير بعد صبرك ورضاك بما قسم الله لك.

الحمد لله على كال حال. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

أخوك
أبو محمد



> نسألكم الدعاء ﻷبنائي طارق و هيثم و أحمد صابر رحمهم الله أن يتغمدهم الله بواسع رحمته و أن يعاملهم و موتانا و موتى المسلمين أجمعين باحسانه و فضله و أن يقبل ما في هذا البوست من الخير صدقة جارية على أرواحهم أجمعين.
> "رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ"





شهيدا في سبيل الله قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته أيها الابن الفاضل
> جزاكم الله خير جزاء و حفظكم من كل سوء و لا أراكم الله مكروها في عزيز لديكم و نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## yousif.m.j (28 نوفمبر 2013)

لا اله الا الله اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (26 مارس 2014)

ماتت القلوب و لم يعد هناك من يذكر ابني سواي..كل عبد مصلحته


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (26 مارس 2014)

شهيدا في سبيل الله قال:


> ماتت القلوب و لم يعد هناك من يذكر ابني سواي..كل عبد مصلحته


إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون


----------



## Dawwas (26 أبريل 2014)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
الله يتقبلو بواسع رحمتو يا رب


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (26 يونيو 2019)

*ابني م محمد عبدالعال دفعة 2009 هندسة بحرية اسكندرية في ذمة الله*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شرفت بتدريس مواد الرياضيات بقسم الهندسة البحرية هندسة اسكندرية خلال الفترة من 1999 الى 2009..و اجتهدت بتشجيع من والدتي و والدي-شفاهاهما الله و عافهما من كل مكروء و سوء- أن اعتبر بكل مشاعري و طاقتي طلابي في القسم أبنائي..فكانوا في قلبي كذلك..و اجتهدت ألا افكر الا فيهم و ما فيه مصلحتهم و لو على حساب مصلحتي الشخصية..لا ابغي سوى أن يطرح الله فيهم البركة فيكونوا مراكز للنور و الرحمة ينشر الله من خلالها الخير للكون كله..و طالما تمنيت أن أفدي سعادتهم و سلامتهم بحياتي حبا و إبراء للذمة من أي تقصير في حق الأمانة العظيمة..لكن شاءت إرادة الله -و يقيننا فيه سبحانه الخير كله- أن اقدم بين يدي ربي خلال السنوات الماضية اربعة من أبنائي..يشاء الله أن يتوفوا في عز شبابهم ..لكني احتسبهم عند الله شهداء..أولهم م طارق عيد دفعة 2007 و م هيثم خليفة ثم م أحمد صابر دفعة 2009 و أخيرا ابني الغالي م محمد محمود السيد السيد عبدالعال في الدفعة ذاتها..و الذي شاء الله أن يلقي ربع بعد صراع أليم مع المرض احتمله صابرا محتسبا..و ترك لنا طفلين ارجو أن يعيننا الله على أمانتهما..أسألكم الدعاء له و لوالدته و زوجته و أبنائه..إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون..إن العين لتدمع و إن القلب ليخشع و إنا لفراقك محمد لمحزونون..
اللهم اغفر لي تقصيري في حق أبنائي و اجمعني بهم في جنتك ..
د جيهان أبوالسعود
يونيو 2019


شهيدا في سبيل الله قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> 
> *وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ غ‍ فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ غ‍ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ*
> ...


----------

